# OT: The BBB.net awards nomination thread



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I made a BBB.net award, and were doing the nomations right now, the rule are below. If you have any questions i'll be happy to answer them for you

First i'm going to hold the nomination for the best poster in this board. Next week i'm going to make a poll for all those who got nominated, and yall will get to choose the best poster in this fourm


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I nominate Kitty. She's one of the best mods PERIOD on BBB.NET. She will definetly be pretty damn close to a shoe-in for best poster on this board in my book NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE ELSE.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

frank1009


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Kitty, Twinkiefoot


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Kitty. :cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Kitty


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Kitty...'nuff said :banana:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

for diehard fan i have to go with frank1009 
for mod kitty


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty, TruKnicksfan


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is obvious 

Kitty


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Kitty
EwingStarksOakley94
Da Grinch


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kitty, TwinkieFoot


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kitty


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Dagrinch, Kiyaman, Dre and WTChan


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I love straight to the point posters, who don't beat a dead horse, so here are my selections:

Da Grinch 
Alphadog
Gotham2Krazy
KnicksFan
TruKnicksfan
Frank1009 (for holding down NBA General)


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*annoucement deleted*


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Kitty and KristicAllStar


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks for the nomination Kitty. I used to be active as HELL on these boards but since the season didn't start yet I really can't show the new guys my skills as of yet. I definetly think this is Kitty's award without question though.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i vote kitty for both.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

KITTY!!

thanks for the love Zuca


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I dont think there doing the awards anymore lol.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> I dont think there doing the awards anymore lol.


Look at my sig


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Look at my sig


Sorry......Everyone look at his sig lol.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Cant we just name *Kitty* winner?


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Da grinch. he makes some of the most logical posts i have ever seen


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*polls open tomorrow*


----------

